# Don't want to be induced - help!!



## keava

Hi girls,
Please help. Today is my due date - met with consultant today and he was so negative about my homebirth.
Have had 2 sweeps and no sign. birthing pool/ tens machine/ hypnobirthing etc ready to go and I just want to avoid getting induced at all costs!!
Have 12 days to go so - any ideas on helping to start labour???
We are dtd morn and eve but need something that will shift this baby.
thanks
k xx


----------



## summer rain

Stay active, it does really help. Go for long walks, (gently) do some spring cleaning in your home, also although its said to be an old wives tale mild, aromatic curries did work for me; I was 14 days over and due to be induced less than 24 hours from then; the curry the day before worked where everything else had failed. I repeated the curry experiment the day before my due date with my youngest; even though there was no sign of him (not engaged; nothing) and it worked again.


----------



## keava

Thanks for the reply - what kind of curry - I adored spicy food but usually thai or mex.
K x


----------



## Jo1978

i'm sure that it will do it as well!
It is the spices that trigger it!
I hope that you get the birth you want! It's so important!


----------



## Pixxie

Just to let you know you have to right to refuse induction and they have to monitor bubs every day to make sure everything is ok in there. As long as there are no medical issues you can go as overdue as baby wants! xxx


----------



## MrsWatson

I spoke to someone the other day who swore by caster oil and orange juice.

I also have aNother friend who swears by DTD orally and swallowing (sorry if TMI!!!!) apparently the hormones get into your blood stream easier.


----------



## summer rain

Don't try castor oil as it can be dangerous, and in Europe its really not recommended. If you want to try that diarrhoea route more safely; then I don't know if you can get hold of lactulose solution (its an indigestible sugar) but I know quite a few people who that worked for without negative side effects like vomiting or the baby passing meconium in the womb. You need to take a really high dose like 10 tablespoons. The type of curries that worked for me contained stuff like lots of turmeric, cloves, cinnamon not necessarily hot chillies, I had a selection of stuff like rogan josh, chicken makhani (aka butter chicken), mild to medium vegetable curries etc. I know nigella sativa seeds (sometimes called kalonji or black onion seeds) work as well; you can buy the oil in capsules, they work like evening primose oil but much much stronger; maybe thats another reason why curry works for me.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Do not try castor oil. It will give you the runs and can lead to your baby becoming upset and opening it's bowels.

Reflexology is VERY effective. My last client started in early labour the day after a session and her baby was born 2 days later. Acupuncture is good too. Ring around a few places and ask how much experience of labour induction techniques and their success rate.

Most of all you have to let go. The more you think about it the more adrenalin you are producing. Adrenalin inhibits oxytocin and oxytocin is THE labour hormone. The more stressed/anxious/excited you become the more adrenalin is working against you. 

RELAX!!! RELAX!!! RELAX!! Have sex and chill out. Oxytocin gets a baby in there and the same conditions get them out!!

x


----------



## superbecks

MrsWatson said:


> I spoke to someone the other day who swore by caster oil and orange juice.
> 
> I also have aNother friend who swears by DTD orally and swallowing (sorry if TMI!!!!) apparently the hormones get into your blood stream easier.

The semen contains prostaglandins that help soften your cervix......so taking it into your mouth doesn't help!


----------



## Pixxie

superbecks said:


> MrsWatson said:
> 
> 
> I spoke to someone the other day who swore by caster oil and orange juice.
> 
> I also have aNother friend who swears by DTD orally and swallowing (sorry if TMI!!!!) apparently the hormones get into your blood stream easier.
> 
> The semen contains prostaglandins that help soften your cervix......so taking it into your mouth doesn't help!Click to expand...

Yes that myth was obviously started by a man :haha: 

I've heard nasty things about castor oil too, it can be dangerous.

Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to be good when applied to the cervix xxx


----------



## Blob

Mine came at +11 :lol: so i cut it fine, but like others have said you can refuse induction :) They cannot force you to be induced and they cannot refuse to come out to your birth...they just like the make you think that you HAVE to go with their rules. I dont think there is any sure way of getting baby out. Walking, sex and relax like Mervsmum says. :flower:


----------



## keava

Thanks for the replies girls.
Went for a curry last night - tried sex lots/ epo on cervix and then shopped all day today. I think this little one might be hiding from the snow!!
Guess Im just going to have to wait.
K x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well unless the medical paper slipped past me, to my knowledge, to date, no woman has been pregnant forever so you can at least tell yourself that!! :winkwink: My guess is the minute you stop thinking about it the minute they'll come x


----------



## ika

Don't fret! Remember, hypnobirthing is all about staying cool, calm and collected and the baby *should* come in its own time :) I was a week overdue and had my baby at home :flower: Probably coincidence but I had a nice hot curry the evening before she was born! 

Sending lots of calming labour vibes! :cloud9:


----------



## Jenniflower

Did you have a hypnobirthing practioner? If so give her a call and see if she'll do a letting go session with you. If not try one one your own with your partner. Not sure if it's in the book but there was one in the packet we got when we did the class that I think is really good.


----------



## keava

Hi Jenniflower - I don't have a hypnobirthing practioner - i have been using the book and music for a few months.
What is the letting go session? Can I do it without having a practioner? 
Many thanks
K x


----------



## Jenniflower

I can't imagine why not. It's just another relaxation. Do you have a birth companion that has helped you in any of your relaxations yet? They'll read it out to you while you're in your deep level of relaxation. I can see if I can find mine and type it up for you.


----------



## Mervs Mum

You can definitely do a fear release without a practitioner. It's something I've yet to try with a client but definitely would - I've got one all worked out actually. I'm going to look for a link to a DIY one :winkwink:


----------



## Mervs Mum

This fear release is kind of tied to Judaism but I think it gives you the idea of the type of little ritual you can do. In winter you could burn your fears on a fire if you have an open one or our in the garden in a fire basket.

https://jenlemen.com/blog/?p=246

Heres a great script you could finish a fear release session with.

https://talkbirth.wordpress.com/2009/08/15/fear-release-for-birth/


----------



## Jenniflower

That looks really amazing. Mine was just a script like the rainbow relaxtion script in the book. It's about a hot airbaloon that won't raise up because of stuff weighing it down.

OH!! I found a relaxation for it so you won't have to have anyone read it to you. (I don't know about you but I just don't get as relaxed when my DH reads them)

I haven't tried this one but it's longer than the one I have so may be good?
Fear and Emotion Release Hypnotic Session£8.50 (track length: 29.39 minutes)

The one I have is great. I listen the surges of the sea nearly everyday. But also apart of the MP3 is the Letting go relaxation. It's set up just like the one I got from my hypnobirthing lady.

Letting Go


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah there are a few different techniques - they all ave visualisation and symbolism in common. I like the symbolism of releasing something physical. :D


----------



## keava

Hi - Thanks so much for all the advice. Midwife is coming out today so going to have another sweep. I have stepped up the hypnobirthing practice I have been doing to help things along, and have abandoned the sofa for my birthing ball.
Am now at 40+4 so will keep you updated!
K xx


----------

